# Lamb, Sheep, & Goat Record keeping



## odieclark (May 11, 2016)

Does anyone have a good system for keeping records on their goats or other farm animals? 

I know there are some apps and software that helps keep track of animal health, how many kids each has, feed records, dates of birth, CDT dates, and/or etc., but not sure if anyone has experience using any of the APPS or software programs? 

Itunes has an app called Herd, animal and livestock manager, that looks interesting. I have yet to investigate this closer, but hope to find this or another to eventually be of use for keeping track of animal health, and any interventions we do with the animals. I feel it could be good to keep a record, and it will always give us something to reference and learn from, even looking back on animals that we had earlier...as the records could be kept beyond the animals lifetime for reference. 
:kung:

https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/herd-animal-livestock-management/id335654845?mt=8

I was hoping to find an app or program that would allow more than one of us to be able to enter the information in regarding the animal. :kung:

So, more than one device,...like a phone, and a tablet or laptop, with 2 or more users being able to view and/or enter the information into the chart/or animals record.


Anyone using such a product?

Herd boss is another, that appears to have a lamb as the icon.http://www.herdboss.com/about

i herd 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/iherd/id427123687?mt=8

the livestock manager says it syncs to all your devices and uses the icloud for storage. (of course my cloud is currently pretty full of photos!)
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/livestock-manager/id728215405?mt=8

We are looking for an easier way to keep records, or at least back up records for all of our use. As 2 or 3 of us are keeping track of herd health my objective is to be able to do that on independent devices so any one of us will know the information on each animal at any time we are able to check it out.


----------



## Rectifier (Jun 12, 2011)

We use and previously did contribute a bit to Lambtracker which is an open source Android/PC system. It has lots of potential but can be glitchy and is very much targeted to the original programmer's flock goals (managing a high-end purebred flock, scrapie testing etc). However the price is right and the code is open, allowing you to customize it to your flock.

If you want to give it a try keep in mind you MUST know SQL and how to work with a database. If you can, you will find it has a well built database backend and is quite powerful. 

If you don't know SQL, it is a valuable skill for anyone who is serious about management, as it will let you ask just about any question of a database that you can think of.

More on the consumer side: Thanks to government rebates, we are looking into getting a Gallagher RFID wand which comes with their APS software. APS is quite basic but the wand is very easy to use and exports its sessions in a simple open format (CSV) which we can use with our existing Lambtracker database. It can be used for tracking weights/treatments/lambing performance and can be used to locate an animal or sort quickly based on lists you set up on the computer or pull from the database.

However like anything Gallagher it is F'ing expensive. Before rebate almost $3000 and we will be getting it for $700, which still isn't cheap!


----------



## odieclark (May 11, 2016)

Great info, I will look into it and might have some questions for you!

Thank you!


----------



## Maxpowers (Apr 4, 2012)

Herdboss looks pretty promising, I'm going to give that a try. I've been looking for something that makes the family tree easy to figure out so I can figure out who's related to who the next breeding season.

You can try out flockfiler for free http://www.flockfiler.com/index.php


----------



## odieclark (May 11, 2016)

Maxpowers said:


> Herdboss looks pretty promising, I'm going to give that a try. I've been looking for something that makes the family tree easy to figure out so I can figure out who's related to who the next breeding season.
> 
> You can try out flockfiler for free http://www.flockfiler.com/index.php


That's cool to be able to try the flock flier! Paying the $50 or $250 is hard to justify if you can't see how the recording might work. I definitely want to be able to test the ability of being able to enter in information from various locations, as possible.

Also, I want a program that will allow more than one device, laptop, smart phone and user to be able to enter info into it. Basically, if two of us can enter info on or through 2-3 different devices...sometimes that means a phone, other times a tablet.

Some we looked at early on only allowed one device or one user.

Thanks, 

I think herd boss looks interesting as well!

Let me or us know if you do!:bouncy:


----------



## Rectifier (Jun 12, 2011)

From a programming perspective, multiple devices is a challenge, especially if both are in use at the same time. You have to synchronize the databases constantly, and these days they usually use the cloud via cell data or internet connection. That doesn't work at our farm as we have no cell coverage, and very limited satellite data!

The simplest system is to use a shared file on a server machine and have the others access it remotely. Some systems can work this way and some are not designed for it, and require exclusive access to the database.

I am guessing you can do this with Flockfiler as it allows unlimited installs and appears to have a robust database backend. However the multiple devices would have to be real computers i.e. laptops.

We buy "lease return" laptops. These are a very affordable way to get a industrial/commercial grade laptop for only $200-300.


----------



## odieclark (May 11, 2016)

What you say is what I understand to be the situation as well. I hope to figure this out, as I really feel in our set up it would be so helpful! Hard to explain, but as I am not on this farm everyday, I still assist in keeping the records. May sound odd, but it is likely the best way we can do and keep track,...etc.


More reading, and thank you! I am checking out the suggestions and will keep in touch.


----------



## odieclark (May 11, 2016)

Are multiple entries from various locations and devices allowed with the flock flier? Trying to figure this out, but if someone knows let me know!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Flock filer here, good enough for me. No matter what software you get remember the only time its useful is when you output a report. Data locked up and safe is useless. Check out how/what it reports.


----------



## Willowdale (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh man so weird, I just bought a program called Kintracker today, very inexpensive ($24 Australian dollars so about $20 US), and I've been inputting my data this afternoon. I have it running on Windows 8.1, there's also a Mac version, and a version for earlier OSes for free.

I love it. It's not as pretty an interface as the other software I looked at ( I looked at them all) but it does what I need and more. It has built in profiles for many different animals, so you tell it to use sheep and it will provide a list of default parameters that you can edit to make it track anything you want.

I have found it extremely easy to understand and use so far. I was able to input my 32 sheep plus their parents in less than an hour.

My biggest need was to track inbreeding, since replacement Awassi rams are so expensive so I'm doing a conservation breeding program to develop essentially unrelated bloodlines. It's extremely helpful and comforting to be able to test the inbreeding coefficient for each pairing I might consider in the fall.

I'm tracking the traits in each sheep that I'm selecting for. It's really important because I have to cull aggressively and precisely, including some very nice sheep if they don't fit my plan. The software allows me to add custom fields so I can enter this info for each sheep, and even better it allows me to filter and sort based on the custom fields.

A++ to kintracks! https://www.kintraks.com/ And you can download and try for free without paying.


----------



## Willowdale (Mar 19, 2007)

To your original questions, it's a freestanding program, not multi-user.

It *does* have tracking for health, journal, purchases and sales, shows, financial records -- I can't imagine needing anything more.

You can export the data and import to another PC, maybe store the export file on google docs or drop box so you can take turns updating the latest versions. I know some of the more expensive programs are hosted online, but you have to pay a subscription and I like to own my own data.


----------



## odieclark (May 11, 2016)

Very interesting on all. I am doing a test run on herd boss, and it is free. I just have 7 sheep entered thus far. Two Ewes with one ram and 3 with another. I am not overly thrilled with it, especially after reading how quickly you entered the 32 in! Mine took longer.

Multi user is possible on multiple devices of this, as long as they use the password I set up of course.

Reports are nice, and downloading is possible, though I haven't tried that yet.

Still keeping paper records.

Also keeping google documents records, but feel multi user entry to be an advantage.


----------



## odieclark (May 11, 2016)

Any of you still trying any apps for goats or cattle?


----------



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

I have been using Livestock Manager for years and really like it. We have sheep and cattle and it has different modules for each. 
http://www.ranchmanageropen.com/index.html
http://www.ranchmanageropen.com/index.html


----------

